# 12' backhoe snow pusher work for skid loader?



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

I have a 773 Bobcat skid loader. If I purchase a 12' used snow pusher designed for a backhoe, can it be made to work for a skid loader? 

Will it be too heavy for a skid loader seeing that it's designed for a larger backhoe setup?

If so, would cutting it down and welding it to 10' be feasble?

Changing the mounting setup, would it cost a fortune or a couple hundred bucks?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

12' is quite large for a 773 I'd be more in the market for a 8' for that size machine. Any good welding shop could cut it down and weld a quick tach plate on it, that being said I think I would just keep looking for an 8'.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

simple answer is yes you could have it cut down. the real answer is NO unless you was pushing a dusting 30 feet then id go with a direct mount 8 foot not bucket mount. i run an 873 w a 10ft but have snow wolf tires. 773 will do an 8 no problem but wouldnt go past that.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

yea will work for an inch not do good for what u want i like the 8 footers even 10 feet is sometimes pushing it


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

If you were a little closer, I would trade you the 12 footer for my 8 foot skid pusher.


----------

